# Anybody have an intimate wedding?



## SmartieMeUp

How did you work around the ceremony and evening? 
Was it an awkward atmosphere with minimal people?

In total, there will be 26 guests, 12 which are children. Even to the reception. All of which are family members (excluding both sides of parents). We don't really socialise with others outside of family, and it would be pointless inviting the people we do talk to, for the sake of filling spaces.

Ideally, I'd like an outdoor wedding in an estate garden, with a marquee of some kind for a BBQ/buffet. As family will be travelling from 2 different towns/cities, I was maybe thinking teepee camping as an option instead of needing to drive home or finding hotels.


----------



## Wobbles

I'm not and have never been married but I love that idea a lot. Sounds perfect for your situation <3


----------



## loeylo

Im looking at something similar for our wedding, although we will be having a bigger reception afterwards for extended family and friends. 

Im in Scotland and these are the venues we are looking at. I know you arent nearby but they might give you some inspiration! One is a farm where you get married in the barn, byob and provide all your own equipment and guests can stay in the on site accommodation. The other is a log cabin resort which can provide all equipment. 

https://m.comriecroft.com/groups/weddings.html

https://www.piperdam.com/scottish-weddings


----------



## Babybump87

We had small intimate wedding Max was 25/30 people . Church service started at 2.30pm and sit down meal was from 5.30. We loved it. 

Great atmosphere too. Everyone was laughing and chatting. We loved it .


----------

